# Aptaujas >  sanākšana kopā

## kamis

mums vajadzētu sadalīties pa grupām ģeogrāfisko apstākļu dēļ. mēs katrā pilsētā varētu noorganizēt katru nedēļu kādu publisku sanākšanu. tad dzīvē varēs apsprist jautājumus par elektroniku. es pats no liepājas esu un kas vēl no liepājas ir

ko jūs par to domājat

----------


## GEmachine

Nu vismaz "cits variants" varēji iekļaut, jo Latvijā vēl bez tevis minētajiem ir vēl daudz rajoni un to centri. Piemēram es Saldus rajonā dzīvoju. Doma nav slikta, tikai apspriest tieši visu var tepat forumā.

----------


## Mairis

Kami tu vairaak rajonus laikam nezini!
Man pat neviens nav tuvaak par 150 KM!!!!!

----------


## GuntisK

Tas tiesa par tiem rajoniem.  ::  Es piem. pa Rēzekni darba dienās dzīvojos, brīvdienās -savās mājās Ludzas rajonā...
Bet vispār ideja nav slikta.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Tas tiesa par tiem rajoniem.  Es piem. pa Rēzekni darba dienās dzīvojos, brīvdienās -savās mājās Ludzas rajonā...
> Bet vispār ideja nav slikta.


 es tos rajonus pievienošu tikai uzrakstiet ko vajag pievienot

es tos rajonus skatījos no kartes un ierakstiju tikai lielākās pilsētas

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār man jau šitāda doma bija, vienkārši bija doma pagaidīt siltāku laiku kad var kādā alussēta pasēdēt.  :: 

Domāju ka cilvēkiem rastos pavisam cita atieksme vienam pret otru ja pazītu sejā, varbūt nebūtu tik lielas kasīšanās  :: 

Varbūt tomēr varam sarunāt tikties Rīgā? Kā nekā Latvijas centrs?

----------


## GuntisK

Rīga būtu labs variants. Bet tikai vasarā vai vasaras sākumā.  ::  Tagad vējains un paauksts laiks, brrrrr.  ::

----------


## GTC

> Rīga būtu labs variants. Bet tikai vasarā vai vasaras sākumā.  Tagad vējains un paauksts laiks, brrrrr.


 Šim varētu piekrist, kaut pats esmu no Liepājas.

----------


## kamis

> Rīga būtu labs variants. Bet tikai vasarā vai vasaras sākumā.  Tagad vējains un paauksts laiks, brrrrr. 
> 
> 
>  Šim varētu piekrist, kaut pats esmu no Liepājas.


 es pats arī no liepājas iedod man savu telefona nummuru .
satiksimies

un atsucieties kas vēl no liepājas mums vajg satikties obligāti

----------


## kurlander

http://www.masoc.lv/index.php?id=15&lang=1

te varētu būt iespēja kopā sanākšanai

----------


## GuntisK

> http://www.masoc.lv/index.php?id=15&lang=1
> 
> te varētu būt iespēja kopā sanākšanai


 Vispār jau būtu interesanti tas viss.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Sanākšanas vieta itkā būtu ok, bet tas pasākums notiek darba dienā un daudziem ir darbs. Un tad vēl jāizdomā kaut kāda Foruma biedru atšķirības zīme lai var pazīt uzreiz  ::

----------


## kamis

> Sanākšanas vieta itkā būtu ok, bet tas pasākums notiek darba dienā un daudziem ir darbs. Un tad vēl jāizdomā kaut kāda Foruma biedru atšķirības zīme lai var pazīt uzreiz


 domāju mēs vissi šajā dienā varētu saslimt ar ARS- skūtu riebumu strādāt

viena diena ju nav daudz neks  nenotiks ja šajā dienā uz darbu neaizies
esiet radoši irdomājiet attaisnojumu pimēram jābrauc uz ... un darba devējs jūs sapratīs

----------


## GTC

> [domāju mēs vissi šajā dienā varētu saslimt ar ARS- skūtu riebumu strādāt
> 
> viena diena ju nav daudz neks  nenotiks ja šajā dienā uz darbu neaizies
> esiet radoši irdomājiet attaisnojumu pimēram jābrauc uz ... un darba devējs jūs sapratīs


 ... hm   ::  , kad sāksi strādāt, iespējams pats pasmīnētu par šo frāzi ...   ::

----------


## kamis

nav kādam kāda ideja kur vasaras sājumā sanākt kopā 

pielēram kādā dabas parkā

----------


## Mairis

Nu KAMI, tu raxti vnk izcili!!!!!

----------


## kamis

> Nu KAMI, tu raxti vnk izcili!!!!!


 ej tu uz ... ar savu komentāru

varētu mēs kur satikties marta beigās  ::   kādu sestdien vai svētdien   ::  tikai kur  ::

----------


## dmd

tas būtu nākamā gada marta beigās?

 imho derētu jau kāda vieta, kur ir brīvi pieejama elektrība, lai var arī pa kādam savam brīnumam nodemonstrēt.

----------


## kamis

sajaucu gribēju rakstīt aprīļa beigās un vēl tālāk

----------


## kamis

kur tad sanāksim kopā

vai uzsskatat ka tas nav nepieciešams

----------


## JANCIS89

> Tas tiesa par tiem rajoniem.  Es piem. pa Rēzekni darba dienās dzīvojos, brīvdienās -savās mājās Ludzas rajonā...
> Bet vispār ideja nav slikta. 
> 
> 
>  es tos rajonus pievienošu tikai uzrakstiet ko vajag pievienot
> 
> es tos rajonus skatījos no kartes un ierakstiju tikai lielākās pilsētas


 Cēsu rajons

----------


## Imis

Tas es, kamis un GTC no Liepaajas gala esam ja?  ::

----------


## GTC

> Tas es, kamis un GTC no Liepaajas gala esam ja?


 Nezinu, visi jau neraksta savos datos no kuruenes būtu!   ::   Es un *Kamis* esam no Liepājas, tas tiesa. Lai izzinātu kas ir no Liepājas, tad šajā paša topa ietvaros var uzdot jautājumu - ''Jūsu dzīvesvieta'', un kas vēlās, lai šeit ieraksta, ne tikai liepājnieki, bet arī visi pārējie foruma dalībnieki.

----------


## konis22

Dzzeki ko juus teiktu ja mees kaartiigi visi paskatiitos uz 4 kat eksaameniem un aizietu vienaa dienaa visi baraa un dabuutu 4 kat uz 2m amatieru diapazona?????Tad nebuutu jaasanaak kopaa bet vareetu katru dienu vakaros pieseest pie sava transiivera un car repiiteriem uztaisiit kaartiigu bazaru!!!!!Tas repiiters kas ir maallos praktiski aptver lielaako dallu latvijas.Un ja mees taa ciitiigi saaktu darboties iespeejams ka kaads amatierismu saaktu noveerteet kaa tajos labajos laikos kad taada lietaa kaa skaips un mobiilais nebija katram smerdelim piejams!!!
Es katru vakaru klausos repiiteru un ja godiigi tad nekaadu nikno jaudu car to lai straadaatu nevajag.No valmieras pietiek ar 0.06w taakaa ieveerteejat sso ideju.Es ariigribu iet un nokaartot.bet cik man zinaami visi amatieri ir vecaaki par 40 gadiem un man buutu liels prieks ja mees jaunie sarosiitos!
Paldies.

----------


## dmd

uzreiz rodas fundamentālais jautājums - cik tas maksā  ::

----------


## konis22

Gada licenze 5ls!!!
A taalaak jau viss katra passa zinnaa!
Izroc kautkur 144-146mhz staciju uzbliez kaadu antenu virziendarbiibas un atrodi kartee maallu repiiteru un rauj vallaa!
Bet bez licenzes nevar.Riigaa arii ir repiiters bet nezinu vai tagad straadaa nesen bija nonnemts nost.
Es katru dienu kllausos maallu repiiteri ir paaris amatiri kas tur bazaree  taakaa vecci rosanies.Nav jau jaaiekall ats mozrenieks tikai biki jaapalasa jautaajumi kas ir lral lapaa un tad jaabliezz uz elizabetes ielu kaartot eksi.
Man jau paasis coomi ir amatieri un tagad driiz taisos pats dabuut licenzi.

----------


## Didzis

Strādāt caur repīteri ir tas pats, kas aiziet pie ielasmeitas- rezultāts zināms un nekāda azarta. Vot nodibināt sakarus pa taisno, tā jau ir cita lieta. Faktiski jau Māļu repīteru" noēda" mobīlais telefons, jo tas vairāk bija domāts amatieru savstarpējiem sakariem, nevis priekš sporta. Daudz vienkāršāk un ērtāk ir pazvanīt, nevis gaidīt vakaru un cerēt, ka otrs amatieris sēdēs pie rācijas. Citi laiki-cits dzīves ritms.
Vismaz es netaisos iet kārtot to eksāmenu. Kamēr nedos strādāt īsajos viļņos bez morzes ābeces zināšanām, tikmēr lai viņi tai inspekcijā iet ieskrieties- kā biju pirāts, tā palikšu.
konis22, ar kādu verķi Tu strādā uz to repīteru? Varbūt varam paprovēt sakarus pa taisno bez repītera.

----------


## konis22

Nu no saakuma es straadaaju ar passtaisiitu verkki bet tgad dabuju no viena ccoma raaciju vienu ar beigtu galu biki paartaisiju un nu man i r 15w taakaa saki tikai virzienu un es vakaros ap 19.00-20.00 esmu uz 145.525fm vari piebiedroties!!!!
Runaajot par morzi un iisvillnniem man pofig pagaidaam lai jau marinee tur tie aaksti.
Iztikssu bez ssb un citiem sstruntiem zzeel tikai ka uz 2m maz to amatieru.Visi jau atdevussi galus un reti kurss jaunais vairs ko grib dariit.
Ja veelies pagries savu kaatu uz manu pusi esmu valmieraa.
didzi no kura gala pats esi?
Man jau gribeetos riktiigi izveersties runaajot par to sakaru inspekciju bet lainu paliek.Muussejie tak domaa ka ir krutaaki par aarzemniekiem redz peec vinnu domaam 100 gadu vecs sakaru veids ir nepieciessams.Mees aju nevaram buut tik ssvaki kaa aarvalstnieki kur nafig to morzi jau senpasuutija un nav obligaats.
Ak jaa man ir vertikaalaa polarizaacija.

----------


## aivixxx

laikam visi kautkā atmetuši šo domu?? ne nu gads drīz būs apgājis rinķī...nu pats esmu no cēsīm kā lasiju JANCIS89 ari..bet tas tā....varētu tiešām kkadu parastu tusu ar elektrību   ::  pašam gan laikam nekā diža nebūtu ko parādīt, bet labprāt paskatītos citu veikumus!!

----------

